# Spot the toy



## Tom (5 May 2008)

(ignore the tank on the floor, nothing in it!!!)






Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (5 May 2008)

Mmm, sexy tank!  Is that optiwhite?  What cabinet is that?


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

All DIY, but not opti-white. I wish   

Cabinet is ADA copy, made of plywood. I think I might repaint it to match the furnature though.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 May 2008)

I wish I had carpentry skills!  It looks really nice.  Very professional.  I like the colour but yeah, might benefit from matching the other furniture, or complimenting it with a lighter colour perhaps?


----------



## George Farmer (5 May 2008)

In the words of Borat, 'sexy time!'


----------



## planter (5 May 2008)

OOOOOOOOO nice! lovin the cabinet Tom! gotta get your self a hanging light for this.


----------



## George Farmer (5 May 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOO nice! lovin the cabinet George! gotta get your self a hanging light for this.



It's Tom's cabinet...


----------



## planter (5 May 2008)

OOOPS sorry ! I should pay more attention, blame it on the heat! (edited above post)


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

I've got a light unit. Gonna have to string it up at some point   

Tom


----------



## TDI-line (5 May 2008)

Have you bought a new clock.


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

> Have you bought a new clock.



Well.. yes I have, but that wasnt exactly the toy I was thinking


----------



## Garuf (8 May 2008)

Very very nice, I hope to see something amazing from this tank, I wish my stand was that nice. (see my journal for what I mean).


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2008)

So what are the plans for this tank then Tom?


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 May 2008)

When you put the plant in don't forget to remove the terracotta pot.  That one looks quite heavy and may crack the glass!!!!

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (31 May 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> > Have you bought a new clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. yes I have, but that wasnt exactly the toy I was thinking




Ok, can i see the outline for the new 'Girls Aloud' CD in you CD collection.


----------

